# I lost 2 in one month



## Kpink (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all......I have lost my lop eared lover, Sammy on October 24, and my lionhead, Sadie on November 25th. Sadness at my house.....:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 5, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Sammy and Sadie. Losing one is bad enough, but two so close together is horrid. Rest in peace little ones.:in tears:


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh no  so sorry for your loss and two makes it doubly difficult.

Binky free Sammy and sadie.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 5, 2012)

:sosad for your loss. Binky free little ones


----------



## HEM (Dec 5, 2012)

We are so sorry for your losses


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear you've lost not just one but two bunnies... that must be devastating . I wish there were something I could say to ease the pain!

Binky free, little ones!


----------



## Kpink (Dec 6, 2012)

THank you all so much. It means a lot to me.:mrsthumper:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 6, 2012)

I know just how you feel. I am so sorry for your loss. I lost Benjamin on Boxing Day last year, and Harley his honour rabbit just a few months later. I put the tree up this week and had a good cry. Last year I yanked it down after I got home from vet, angry as heck that Benjamin not only had died but on the holidays. It is tough enough to lose one, but two is heart breaking.


----------



## RollingHills (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your passing of loved ones. :grouphug


----------

